# Am I going to lose this Cherry Laurel - Shot Hole?



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

One of my cherry laurels looks to be able half dead. I haven't found a conclusive answer with a quick google search, but shot hole is apparently a common issue with cherry laurels. Has anyone come across this before? Wondering if I'm going to lose the whole plant, or if the healthy part will maybe recover and grow in? If there's some way to save this, is there anything I can do to help it along and/or prevent it from spreading to the rest of the plant (or the other 2 cherry laurels that are right next to this one)?

If I'm probably going to lose it, I'll likely replace it asap so that it maybe looks close to uniform with the others within a year or so, but that's a last resort, since even if I do that, it's going to look bad for quite a while with 2 established cherry laurels next to a small/newer one.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Most sites I've read online indicate that it can be treated in the fall and monitored in the spring. Not sure why that is.

AZOXYSTROBIN/PROPICONAZOLE can treat it. You have a lot of new growth on the living half. I'd monitor it and see. I'd also spray it with either fungicide listed above. That's just me.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I don't think you're going to lose it. I've had cherry laurels look worse than that and bounce back fine. I'm not sure of the "proper" method but what works is fungicide / insecticide in Spring and monitor soil moisture content.. Too much water is as bad as none.

Remember these things grow really slowly so it may take a couple years to bounce back.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the help. I have some propiconazole, so I'll spray them today. I also can't across suggestions of a copper fungicide... Any experience using that?

Would you guys recommend treating with a fungicide every year (or a couple times a year?) or just if I see signs of this in the future?

Thanks!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Hoosier said:


> Thanks for the help. I have some propiconazole, so I'll spray them today. I also can't across suggestions of a copper fungicide... Any experience using that?
> 
> Would you guys recommend treating with a fungicide every year (or a couple times a year?) or just if I see signs of this in the future?
> 
> Thanks!


I do a fungicide app every mid to late Spring and that's it. My reasoning is there is so little new growth after Spring, one app is enough. Propi and/or azoxy get into the xylem and travel up, but new growth after app is unprotected. With a cherry laurel, the new growth is like a few leaves :lol:


----------

